# Des idées de sondage ?



## cl97 (22 Juillet 2010)

Chaque semaine, nous vous proposons deux sondages : l'un sur MacG, l'autre sur iGen. 

Il y a des semaines, ce ne sont pas les idées qui manquent. Parfois, c'est plus difficile. Alors si vous avez des idées de sondage, n'hésitez pas à les partager. Merci !


----------



## naas (23 Juillet 2010)

Ipad sous ios ou macosx ?
musique: dématérialisé ou cd pour le plaisir du toucher ? (idem livres, film...)
apple sans steve jobs ?
qui est le second d'apple ?
l'antennagate en est il un ?
etes vous un applemaniac ?
etcetc


----------



## naas (2 Août 2010)

etes vous fanas d'une autre marque ?
<néologisme>
degrés de "geekitude" (a lier avec un test evetuellement)
</néologisme>
lisez vous plus de bouquinn écoutez plus de musique, ... avec l'électronique comparé au format d'origine ?


----------



## Anthony (2 Août 2010)

'tain, c'est qu'en plus, il a des idées ;-) Merci !


----------



## naas (4 Août 2010)

Macgé; combien de visites par jour, semaine ?
idem igé (enfin si vous osez    )
idem forums

histoire de comparer avec google analytics

bon il n'y a que moi qui poste ici ?


----------



## Anthony (4 Août 2010)

naas a dit:


> bon il n'y a que moi qui poste ici ?



Des choses sérieuses ? Oui ;-)

Pour les visites, je pense qu'Analytics est pas mal précis ;-)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Août 2010)

Si ce sondage n'a pas déjà été proposé récemment :
"Vous arrive-t-il de penser à contre-switcher ?"

Le sujet suivant a fait 13 pages de commentaires : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/163661/quand-un-ancien-d-apple-envisage-de-contre-switcher

C'est par ailleurs un thème qui revient ponctuellement mais régulièrement dans les forums, sans qu'on sache vraiment si ce désir est un phénomène marginal ou, au contraire, affecte un nombre significatif d'utilisateurs.


----------



## lepetitpiero (4 Août 2010)

Sondage ( si ce n'est pas déjà fait) parmi la communauté possède un
 - mac à architecture PPC
 - mac à architecture Intel
 - les deux
 - autres ... ( ça doit bien exister sur de vieux coucous ???)


----------



## melaure (4 Août 2010)

"Etes vous pour ou contre les sondages sur MacGé" 

Si il y a majorité de "contre", vous avez gagné une bonne économie de temps 


Il est aussi possible de s'inspirer de l'actualité info non Apple, comme par exemple :
"Etes-vous d'accord avec les syndicats qui veulent la démission de Mr DELL ?"  
_(ça c'est tout chaud et le mot DELL attire du monde !)_


Non ? Bon ok, alors tentons autre chose : 

"Quel moyen pour rencontrer les MacUsers préférez-vous ? :"
- forums sur le net comme celui de MacGénération
- rencontres réelles dans un club utilisateur (style Apple User Group ou club info généraliste)
- AppleExpoSauvage/MacBouffe dans un pub ou restaurant
- je n'aime pas rencontrer les autres MacUsers
- Apple Expo 2010 et + _ (lol)_



@cratès, ha mon avis la question se posera de plus en plus, vu la politique Apple sur l'iPhone et peut-être le Mac ...  et donc il y aura de quoi en faire du sondage régulièrement


----------



## Anthony (4 Août 2010)

@Cratès : c'est quelque chose qui revient à la mode de manière périodique, ça va finir par devenir un marronier.

@melaure : j'aime bien ton deuxième sondage, mais je vois où tu veux en venir ;-) C'est toujours le 7 la rentrée ?


----------



## melaure (4 Août 2010)

Anthony Nelzin a dit:


> @melaure : j'aime bien ton deuxième sondage, mais je vois où tu veux en venir ;-) C'est toujours le 7 la rentrée ?



héhé, enfin si vous êtes à court, ça peux dépanner 

Oui c'est bien le 7


----------



## Macuserman (12 Août 2010)

Puisque la question a été posée il n'y a pas longtemps mais pas sous forme de sondage:
"Préférez-vous acheter:
-un iMac surboosté
-un Mac Pro entrée de gamme" ? 

Ou alors:
"Pour lire les news de MacGé utilisez-vous:
-la version Web
-la version iPhone
-la version iPad (quand elle sera disponible, autrement dit le sondage n'a peut être pas vocation à paraître tout de suite).
-aucun de ces 3 moyens, je suis le fils caché de Steve Jobs." ? 

Voilà !


----------



## francisco22 (24 Août 2010)

Version iphone


----------



## naas (24 Août 2010)

francisco22 a dit:


> Version iphone



:bebe: :rateau:  trop fort


----------



## tantoillane (24 Août 2010)

francisco51 a dit:
			
		

> Version iphone


Oui, ça ce devine au nombre de caractères

Bonsoir,

Je ne sais pas bien comment le tourner sous forme de sondage, mais il serait intéressant de savoir si les gens utilise iTunes uniquement pour syncroniser leur iPod (OK, disons pour stocker les musiques avant de la mettre sur un lecteur mp3) ou s'ils l'utilisent aussi pour écouter la musique.

Personnellement, j'écoute mes moultes Go de musiques dans le bus, le RER, en bossant à 50 cm de MBP, et presque tout le temps sur l'iPod, ma bibliothèque me sert presque qu'uniquement de stockage.


----------



## iMacounet (27 Août 2010)

francisco22 a dit:


> Version iphone


Tu n'as visiblement pas lu le titre du sujet.


----------



## teo (28 Août 2010)

Je trouve les sondages assez tartes, et surtout, sans aucun intérêt statistique vu qu'on peut voter plusieurs fois en changeant de navigateur et qu'on peut avoir un iphone, un iPod Touch, un pc, un iPad etc.

Mais j'imagine que vous n'allez pas l'enlever alors:

1- Vous possédez un Mac depuis:
- Moins d'un an
- Entre un et cinq ans
- Entre six et quinze ans
- Plus de quinze ans
- Vous ne possédez pas de Mac



2- Piratez-vous certains de vos logiciels ?
- Oui
- Non




3-  Etes-vous
- Portable (MacBook, MacBook Pro) ?
- Fixe (iMac, MacPro, Mac Mini) ?
- Itinérant (iPhone, iPad, iPod Touch) ?
- Je combien plusieurs solutions



en attendant d'autres


----------



## teo (9 Septembre 2010)

Je viens de lire la question pour cette semaine :afraid:
Le problème avec les sondages, particulièrement ceux qu'on trouve en tête de nos sites web préférés , c'est qu'ils excluent souvent par le peu de choix possible et provoquent l'irrépressible envie de répondre n'importe quoi car ils enlèvent alors le plaisir d'y répondre, en gros, ils frustrent . Et l'internaute réagit en répondant n'importe quoi ou en ne répondant pas (ah ouais, pas vous ?).

La question de la semaine:
Avez-vous pris un contrat AppleCare lors de l'achat de votre dernier Mac ?
Oui, Non, Autre. Ouaip 

Pour une fois que j'aurai pu répondre avec intérêt...

C'est quoi _Autre_ ? Je ne sais pas ce que c'est ? J'ai pris l'assurance d'un autre vendeur ? Je l'achète plus tard dans l'année ? Un manque d'imagination ou de temps ?

Rajouter 3 boutons radios, ça aurait été l'occasion de faire savoir une info souvent méconnue: on peut acheter son Apple Care jusqu'au dernier jour de la garantie _(je viens de faire le calcul: pour un iMac un peu moins de 15 / mois la première année à mettre de côté et ce qui revient sur 3x12 mois à moins de 5 par mois. Pas très cher, je trouve)._

Et peut-être qu'après, Apple serait intéressé par la suite à mettre des pubs sur la page d'accueil pour vendre son service d'assurance "maison" ? Je dis ça, mais je dis rien, hein  Ah ? Déjà fait ? Si c'est le cas, désolé 

Et puis pourquoi ne pas les proposer ici, en beta test, pour les améliorer ? La Rédaction demande de l'aide ? Laissez vous aider 

Amicalement,
O

_PS: et promis, je cherche d'autres idées, on va pas vous laisser tomber avec ces si graves questions hebdomadaires _


----------



## Anthony (9 Septembre 2010)

teo a dit:


> Rajouter 3 boutons radios, ça aurait été l'occasion de faire savoir une info souvent méconnue: on peut acheter son Apple Care jusqu'au dernier jour de la garantie _(je viens de faire le calcul: pour un iMac un peu moins de 15&#8364; / mois la première année à mettre de côté et ce qui revient sur 3x12 mois à moins de 5&#8364; par mois. Pas très cher, je trouve)._



Mais ça ne sert absolument à rien ;-) Mieux encore : c'est très connu, mais les gens pensent que ça rajoute trois ans de couverture, alors que l'AppleCare court depuis la date d'achat du Mac, pas de l'AppleCare.



> Et peut-être qu'après, Apple serait intéressé par la suite à mettre des pubs sur la page d'accueil pour vendre son service d'assurance "maison" ? Je dis ça, mais je dis rien, hein  Ah ? Déjà fait ? Si c'est le cas, désolé



On ne fera aucun commentaire sur Apple et la pub, on risquerait d'être méchants&#8230; On essaye de se mettre dans le peau des lecteurs, le problème c'est que les sondages Web sont déjà des choses, si en plus on multiplie les choix, on risque de se retrouver avec des résultats incommentables. Il faudrait en fait pouvoir faire des sondages imbriqués (par exemple avec ton idée de « Depuis combien de temps avez-vous un Mac ? » demander ensuite si les personnes ont aussi un PC, à la maison ou au boulot, depuis un combien de temps, etc.), mais on n'est pas Nielsen. Ce genre de sondage binaire, on le fait avec une idée de réponse, et on regarde à la fin à quel point les lecteurs peuvent nous surprendre. Pour bien connaître les chiffres de vente de l'AppleCare, je suis étonné que déjà 30 % de lecteurs disent en avoir pris un. Comme quoi 



> _PS: et promis, je cherche d'autres idées, on va pas vous laisser tomber avec ces si graves questions hebdomadaires _



Promis, on les regardera et on risque même de s'en servir :rateau:


----------



## kaos (26 Septembre 2010)

Quel est le prochain objet électronique mac ou autre que vous souhaiteriez acquérir ?
Aphoto
ipod
gps etc ...


     2. Combien de temps pasez vous connecté ?
     3.                                      max de temps non connecté ?


     4. Je serais curieux de connaitre dans quelle mesure les gens gèrent leur vie sur le net 
( bon je donne un théme hein ... ) banque en ligne edf impots etc ... 
lequel de ces services utilisez vous ?


     5.quels sont les 5 sites que vous lancez obligatoirement en lançant votre navigateur

facebook
google
netvibes
un forum
votre webmail
you porn :rose:
etc ..


      6.sur une échelle graduée de 0 à 20 ,quelle pourcentage de votre culture viens d'internet.

       7.sur une échelle graduée de 0 à 20 quel est votre dépendance au net

       8.avez vous déjà rencontré un(e) partenaire sur le net
a)non
b) sur facebook
c) sur un site de rencontre
d) sur un forum d'un autre tjeme
e) ...


      9.un incontournable ... Qui a la plus grosse ...... config / souris / clefs usb

      10.sur une échelle graduée de 0 à 20 
Quel est comportement/parano en matière de sécurité



      11.quelles regles imposez vous a vos enfants face a internet ?

je fais confiance
ils ont des séssions perso
j'ai mis un logiciel
etc ....


       12.Pensez vous que nous devrions pouvoir revendre sur ebay par ex un MP3 ou film acheté en ligne ?


       13. L'univers electronique a plutot une influance positive ou négative sur votre orthographe ?


       15. bientôt sur vos écrans et le mien aussi ....


----------



## melaure (27 Septembre 2010)

Tu as oublié :

16 - Pensez-vous que la vie extra-terrestre existe ?

17 - Sauriez-vous expliquer l'Univers ?

:rateau:

ok, je sors ...


----------



## naas (27 Septembre 2010)

l'iphone vous le renouvellez
1 a chaque nouveau modèle
2 toutes les 2 generations
3 quand il tombe en rade


l'iphone vous le mettez à jour:
1 jamais
2 pour les mises à jour majeures
3 toujours
4 euh .. je l'ai jailbreaké et/ou désimlocké, alors je fais gaffe


----------



## Dark Phantom (30 Octobre 2010)

Sondage sur : - le jeu sur Mac  - les nouveaux MacBook air - l'iPhone 5 - l'ipad v2 - le macapp store - Mac osx lion  - quel modèle d' iPhone possédez - vous ? - quel version d' osx est sur votre machine principale ? - prenez vous votre Mac avec vous en vacances/voyages ? - combien de fois par jour/semaines venez-vous sur macgé ? - quel est votre machine Apple préférée ( Mac, iPhone, iPad...) - pour quelle raison switcheriez vous pour pc ?


----------



## Aski (30 Octobre 2010)

Sur l'iTunes Store, la carte musique jeunes va-t-elle vous servir à :

- Acheter de la musique seulement
- Acheter des applications pour mon iPhone/iPad/iPod
- Acheter des films/séries
- un peu de tout
- Je n'utiliserais jamais cette carte  (je préfère pirater ?)

(CF cette news)


----------



## Fìx (30 Octobre 2010)

A la lecture des récentes questions récurrentes du forum, LA question du moment, c'est plutôt :

iPad ou MBA?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (7 Novembre 2010)

Aujourd'hui, en tant qu'utilisateur de Mac, vous sentez-vous toujours pointé du doigt par vos homologues utilisateurs de PC/Windows par rapport à 5 ou 10 ans en arrière ?

Plus du tout.
Un peux moins
Toujours autant
Plus qu'avant.
J'utilise les deux plateformes, et échange les casquettes au besoin.


----------



## Toximityx (7 Novembre 2010)

*Repartition de l'iPhone chez nos membres ?*

iPhone EDGE
iPhone 3G
iPhone 3GS
iPhone 4


----------



## naas (7 Novembre 2010)

analytics ne te donne pas ?


----------



## Nephou (11 Novembre 2010)

analytics je ne sais pas mais _at internet_ (ex-xiti), qui fonctionne par _tags_ javascript comme _google analytics_ me donne uniquement les noms et version des OS et navigateurs&#8230; pas des appareils utilisés (à moins d&#8217;avoir loupé l&#8217;option).

Avec un système d&#8217;analyse des logs serveur, par un logiciel comme _awstats_, on pourrait par contre sans-doute en savoir plus sur les modèles utilisés&#8230;

Mais de toutes façon ce serait biaisé car un membre possédant tel ou tel iPhone|Pad|Pod touch ne s&#8217;en sert peut être jamais pour aller sur le site de macgé )


----------



## jfortias (12 Janvier 2011)

Une idée (actua dans le groupe industriel ou je bosse)..

Mac et les trés grandes entreprises ...

Pensez vou voir se développer des applications pour périphériques APPLE dans votre entreprises : 

- oui pour iphone
- oui pour ipod touch
- oui pour iPad
- oui sur mac
- non 

ou Sinon, 

Mac constitue-t-il une alternative aux machines de développement PC (multichoix)

- oui pour du Java 
- oui pour du C# (Monodevelop)
- oui pour les périphériques mobiles Apple (Ipad, Iphone, etc... avec X code)
- oui pour Adobe Flex et Flash
- oui pour du compiler MAC
- oui comme machine hote d'une virtualisation PC (Linux, Windows) 
- non 

Voilou


----------



## melaure (12 Janvier 2011)

Question qui va fâcher du monde, c'est sur !


----------



## Macuserman (13 Janvier 2011)

Que pensez-vous de l'abandon logiciel de l'iPhone 3G avec iOS 4.3?
-Honteux, je n'achète plus de téléphone chez eux.
-Normal, l'EDGE a subit le même sort quelques années avant.
-Normal, mais un peu tôt quand même.
-J'ai un iPhone 3GS/4 alors je ne suis pas concerné.


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Janvier 2011)

Est-ce que :

1/.
2/.
3/.
Ou 4/. et pourquoi ?


----------



## Rezv@n (21 Janvier 2011)

Quelles nouveautés attendez-vous d'iOS 5?

1. Les widgets.
2. Plus de personnalisation.
3. Possibilité d'essayer les applications avant de les acheter.
4. Des icônes dynamiques, comme sur WP7.
5. Rien de particulier.
Pour le reste, je vous laisse chercher...

Allez, un sondage à troll. :love:

Songez vous à changez votre iPhone pour un modèle concurrent?
1. Non, je garde mon iPhone.
2. Oui, un smartphone Android.
3. Oui, un Windows Phone 7. 
4. Oui, un Palm.
5. Oui, un BlackBerry.
6. Déjà fait.


----------



## Macuserman (22 Janvier 2011)

Content de voir que ma proposition a été retenue.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (28 Août 2011)

Par les temps qui courent, celle-ci s'impose, non ?

Votre vais sur le départ de Steve Jobs du Poste de COE : 

-Prématuré. 
-Il était temps. 
-J'ai retiré mes actions de Apple, c'est la fin de Apple. 
-Enfin Apple va pouvoir s'ouvrir d'avantage, et faire des produits plus accessibles financièrement, et gagner des parts de marché. 
-Ça ne changera rien.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (28 Août 2011)

Idée de sondage:

Travaillez-vous avec plusieurs écrans ?

- Non, jamais.
- Un second à l'occasion.
- Toujours 2 écrans.
- 3 écrans, c'est mon poste de travail.
- Plus encore.
- Je préfère un seul grand, que deux petits.


----------



## JustTheWay (28 Août 2011)

quel temps fera t-il demain ? 

- Oui
- Non

Votre disque dur est-il rempli ? 

Utilisez vous réellement la puissance de votre MAC ?


----------



## arturus (29 Août 2011)

Que préférez-vous ? écran mat ou écran brillant ?

Le départ de Steve jobs va t-il se traduire par une plus grande écoute envers la communauté afin d'avoir une option mat et un mac pro mini à 1300-1500 euros ?

Arrivez-vous à répondre à nos sondages sur igénération ?
1) oui
2) non

... parce que moi je peux pas sous safari, meme en ayant fait un reset.

Qui va gagner Secret Story ?

1) la blonde
2) la brune
3) le garçon 
4) un âne


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Août 2011)

arturus a dit:


> Qui va gagner Secret Story ?
> 
> 1) la blonde
> 2) la brune
> ...



Les réponses 1, 2 et 3 font doublon avec la 4.


----------



## teo (29 Août 2011)

Vous faites vraiment peur :afraid:

Et je ne rigole pas.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (29 Août 2011)

Tiens ! Très bonne idée de sondage... 
Même s'il faudrait reformuler la question pour que tout le monde puisse la comprendre. ...


----------



## JustTheWay (29 Août 2011)

"Peut-on tirer des flèches avec l'arc de triomphe ?"

A - Oui
B - Non 
C - 50°
D - La réponse D


----------



## arturus (29 Août 2011)

JustTheWay a dit:


> "Peut-on tirer des flèches avec l'arc de triomphe ?"



réponse D) obi wan kenobi


----------



## laurrent-m (30 Août 2011)

Quels est selon vous le plus gros défaut d'Apple?
- Prix trop peu accessibles 
- Le départ de iSteve
- Une communication pas assez proche des clients
- le totalitarisme


----------



## Anthony (30 Août 2011)

Merci pour cette nouvelle fournée. On va commencer par celui ô combien important sur Secret Story.


----------



## Macuserman (30 Août 2011)

Le nouveau MacBook Air:
-Il est génial!
-Il est top, Apple a fait un gros effort, mais à 699&#8364; il partirait comme des petits pains.
-Il est sympa, sans plus.
-Aucun intérêt à mes yeux.


----------



## JustTheWay (31 Août 2011)

J'ai un sondage enfin une question qui m'intéresse, j'aimerai savoir combien de personne sont repassé sur Snow léopard après avoir tester Lion.

Enfaite je suis moi même sur Lion et j'hésite de plus en plus.

Donc en gros :
- Oui je suis repassé sur SL
- Non mais j'y pense
- Je suis resté sur Lion

j'aimerai bien avoir une idée générale quand même .... et je trouve que cette question est intéressante pour ceux qui ont installés Lion et pour ceux qui souhaitent l'installer ou pas.

Enfaite vous aurez même pu la posé cette question avec le sujet 1 mois avec Lion ...


----------



## naas (24 Octobre 2011)

J'ai une idée:
supprimer le message d'erreur suivant: "Une erreur s'est produite durant le vote. Merci de bien vouloir réessayer ultérieurement."


----------



## Anthony (26 Octobre 2011)

naas a dit:


> J'ai une idée:
> supprimer le message d'erreur suivant: "Une erreur s'est produite durant le vote. Merci de bien vouloir réessayer ultérieurement."



Le jour où ce message disparaît, MacG devra se séparer de deux employés. Les pauvres.


----------



## naas (26 Octobre 2011)

anthony a dit:


> Le jour où ce message disparaît, MacG devra se séparer de deux employés. Les pauvres.



L'autre s'occupe de l'identification sous igé ? :rateau:


----------



## Anthony (27 Octobre 2011)

naas a dit:


> L'autre s'occupe de l'identification sous igé ? :rateau:



Tu as tout compris :rateau:


----------



## teo (29 Octobre 2011)

naas a dit:


> J'ai une idée:
> supprimer le message d'erreur suivant: "Une erreur s'est produite durant le vote. Merci de bien vouloir réessayer ultérieurement."



ouais, ça c'est vraiment portnawak. Forums are back to the 00's ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Avril 2012)

Continuez-vous d'utiliser l'extension metro[macg]dodo pour Safari, même si vous avez découvert que c'était en fait une blague ?

Moi, oui


----------



## naas (4 Avril 2012)

Non non juste n'importe qu'elle idée mais des sondages qui MARCHENT !!!!!!!!


----------



## Madalvée (4 Avril 2012)

Quel est votre goodies MacGé préféré ?
L'économiseur d'écran
Le widget
L'iApp MacGé Mobile
Macgénération pour iPad


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2012)

Êtes vous déçu par la nouvelle tendance de (Mac) OS X au point de re-switcher ?
- Oui, le prochain sera un Windows
- Oui le prochain sera Linux
- Presque, mais l'écosystème iPhone / iPad me retient
- Non, Apple c'est les meilleurs !


----------



## iCaramba (30 Avril 2012)

Et pourquoi pas nous demander si on est pour la course à la puissance , à la diagonale d'écran , à la finesse ou à l'autonomie sur les smartphone ? Ou quelque chose comme ça


----------



## JustTheWay (30 Avril 2012)

Il n'y a que la verité qui blesse :

1 - J'ai mal
2 - C'est quoi la verité ? 
3 - Un poing dans la gueule (ou ailleurs) peut faire mal aussi
4 - Même pas mal


----------



## mediomatricien (2 Avril 2014)

Voici un sondage sur la passion des jeux vidéo

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1LVaANpv-HBKrslAVQ7T896AZBi5FGOu5yyXEkv5qw7o/viewform


----------



## melaure (2 Avril 2014)

mediomatricien a dit:


> Voici un sondage sur la passion des jeux vidéo
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1LVaANpv-HBKrslAVQ7T896AZBi5FGOu5yyXEkv5qw7o/viewform



Merci pour les joueurs sur Mac (et je suis gamer depuis l'Apple II en plus) qui sont ignorés (tu as pas vu, tu es sur un forum de MacUsers  ), du coup pas trop envie de répondre ...


----------



## Chanteloux (29 Janvier 2015)

Fabriquez le MacBook de vos rêves

Apple: mesurez votre degré global d'attachement

Tim Cook: que pensez-vous de lui?

De tous ces produits Apple, lesquels vous fascinent le plus? (Trois choix Max).

Si vous étiez patron d'Apple, quelle serait votre principale préoccupation?

Depuis combien de temps achetez-vous des produits Apple?

L'ordinateur Apple que vous avez posséder et que vous avez le plus aimé???

L'ordinateur Apple que vous avez possédé et qui vous a le plus déçu???

Vous consultez Macge combien de fois par semaine??

Quelle est la caractéristique d'Apple qui explique le mieux votre attachement pour cette compagnie???

Votre degré global de satisfaction face aux forums de Macge, sur une échelle de 1 à 10 ...

Votre degré global de satisfaction face au site d'actualité  de Macge, sur une échelle de 1 à 10 ...

Eu égard à ce que vous pensez de leurs performances, design, qualité de construction, etc, que pensez-vous en général des prix pratiqués par Apple???

Comment, selon vous, s'explique le mieux le succès mondial assez extraordinaire d'Apple?


----------



## CBi (15 Janvier 2016)

Comment organisez-vous une séparation entre vie personnelle et activité professionnelle sur vos iDevices, Macs et Clouds ?


----------



## Jura39 (15 Janvier 2016)

CBi a dit:


> Comment organisez-vous une séparation entre vie personnelle et activité professionnelle sur vos iDevices, Macs et Clouds ?



Avec une porte ?


----------



## kaos (26 Octobre 2016)

Une idée de sondage

Vous et le Financement des logiciels Gratuits (Gratuiciels, Donationwares, Freewares etc )
Connaitre un peu les habitudes des donateurs et quels logiciels ils finances, le "Crowfouinding" a t il remplaçé les dons ponctuels ? 

_Autant je ne me gênerais pas trop pour utiliser une version craquée d'un Photoshop, même si je ne le fais pas, autant j’essaie de faire un geste de temps en temps pour des softs que j'utilise, j'ai donné pour Onyx, Fireftp, OMV Nas4free Ubuntu ou Debian (ça n'a jamais dépassé 5 euros)_


----------



## melaure (26 Octobre 2016)

Intéressant, mais j'élargirais aux shareware qui ont toujours été important sur Mac


----------



## kaos (26 Octobre 2016)

C'est bien l'idée !


----------



## Anthony (26 Octobre 2016)

Ouh, intéressant. Je passe l'idée aux collègues.


----------



## kaos (26 Octobre 2016)

Ah ben cool 
 je suis vraiment curieux de connaitre les motivations et choix des MacGé'Users !


----------



## pabar (2 Novembre 2016)

Je ne sais pas si cette discussion est toujours d'actualité, mais je serais intéressé de connaitre le pourcentage de personne qui utilisent la suite bureautique d'Apple (Pages, Numbers, Keynote) vs MS Office ou Google Apps. En effet j'aimerais n'utiliser que cette suite, qui est suffisante pour moi, mais j'ai un peu peur d'avoir des soucis de comptabilité lors de mes échanges avec d'autres personnes.
Merci


----------



## melaure (2 Novembre 2016)

Le problème c'est plutôt la compatibilité entre les versions d'iWork, problème que tu n'as pas sur Office ...


----------



## pabar (2 Novembre 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Le problème c'est plutôt la compatibilité entre les versions d'iWork, problème que tu n'as pas sur Office ...


Qu'entends tu par là ? Si tu as des docs faites avec d'anciennes versions tu ne peux plus les ouvrir ? C'est ça ?


----------



## melaure (2 Novembre 2016)

Tu es obligé de les convertir et pas de retour en arrière possible. Tu ne peux même pas re-sauvegardé dans un format plus ancien. Il change à chaque version ... Apple s'en moque de la pérennité des formats, tout est fait dans l'instant et pour ne pas durer ... Ce n'est pas trop grave quand tu es seul, mais dès que tu bosses à plusieurs c'est l'enfer ...


----------



## pabar (3 Novembre 2016)

Merci @melaure. Donc l'idée d'utiliser iWork pour le boulot est a abandonné pour plus de pérennité. 
Merci pour tes conseils.


----------



## melaure (3 Novembre 2016)

pabar a dit:


> Merci @melaure. Donc l'idée d'utiliser iWork pour le boulot est a abandonné pour plus de pérennité.
> Merci pour tes conseils.



Sauf si tu es sur que tout le monde a la même version d'iWork (et probablement d'OS car c'est de plus en plus lié ..)


----------



## l3aronsansgland (30 Novembre 2016)

"Avez-vous déjà modifié une fois les composants internes de votre Mac (SSD, RAM, ...)"

Il y a eu pas mal de polémiques concernant le tout-soudé des derniers MBP et les SSD. Or je n'ai jamais modifié l'intérieur de mon Mac (si ce n'est la carte AirPort à l'époque à ajouter soi-même dans les iMac tournesols). Bref, je ne me sens pas du tout concerné par ces problèmes et j'étais curieux de savoir si j'étais le seul.


----------



## r e m y (30 Novembre 2016)

Depuis mon premier Apple II, j,ai toujours modifié des composants de mes ordinateurs pour  en prolonger l'usage avant d'en changer. 
Sur les derniers Macs, outre l'ajout de barrettes Ram moi-même (pour éviter le prix astronomique pratiqué par Apple), j'ai remplacé les Disques durs d'origine par des SSD. 
Sur l'iMac tournesol précédent, outre le disque dur, j'avais remplacé le lecteur superdrive par un modele gravant les DVD double couche. 
Sur le PowerMac 5500, j'avais ajouté une carte avec un processeur plus musclé que celui d'origine
Etc, etc...


----------



## l3aronsansgland (30 Novembre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Depuis mon premier Apple II, j,ai toujours modifié des composants de mes ordinateurs pour  en prolonger l'usage avant d'en changer.
> Sur les derniers Macs, outre l'ajout de barrettes Ram moi-même (pour éviter le prix astronomique pratiqué par Apple), j'ai remplacé les Disques durs d'origine par des SSD.
> Sur l'iMac tournesol précédent, outre le disque dur, j'avais remplacé le lecteur superdrive par un modele gravant les DVD double couche.
> Sur le PowerMac 5500, j'avais ajouté une carte avec un processeur plus musclé que celui d'origine
> Etc, etc...



Je m'en fiche. Je proposais une idée de sondage, le concept étant d'y répondre... dans le sondage (surprise).


----------



## melaure (30 Novembre 2016)

l3aronsansgland a dit:


> Je m'en fiche. Je proposais une idée de sondage, le concept étant d'y répondre... dans le sondage (surprise).



Oui mais ce point est tellement sensible pour des utilisateurs comme Remy, moi et bien d'autres ... pas le temps d'attendre le sondage !!!


----------



## daffyb (30 Novembre 2016)

Idée de sondage.
Quel âge a le Mac que vous utilisez quotidiennement ? -> 10 ans et demi


----------



## Anthony (1 Décembre 2016)

l3aronsansgland a dit:


> "Avez-vous déjà modifié une fois les composants internes de votre Mac (SSD, RAM, ...)"



Donc ça, je crois que c'est le prochain sondage


----------



## melaure (1 Décembre 2016)

Oui mais c'est restrictif. Une fois ? Une seule ?

Pourquoi pas plusieurs réponses pour *avez-vous déjà modifié les composants internes de votre (vos) Mac(s)* ?
- jamais
- une fois
- entre une et cinq fois
- entre cinq et dix fois
- entre dix et cinquante fois
- plus de cinquante fois

Le dernier c'est pour moi    (et Remy aussi je crois  )


----------



## r e m y (1 Décembre 2016)

Plus de 50 fois peut-être pas mais "systématiquement", oui. (Et j'ai commencé avec l'Apple II GS à qui j'avais greffé  un disque dur...)


----------



## melaure (1 Décembre 2016)

Si tu prends le nombre de machines que tu as eu, et le nombre de fois où tu as changé la RAM, le(s) DD, le lecteur optique, le GPU, une autre carte PDS/Nubus/PCI, etc ... c'est facile de dépasser 50


----------



## CBi (1 Décembre 2016)

C'est peut-être plus un sujet d'enquête qu'un sujet de sondage, mais je serais curieux de savoir comment les utilisateurs d'iPhone séparent vie personnelle et vie professionnelle sur leur smartphone =
  - deux smartphones
  - applications mail, photo,... séparées entre pro et perso
  - tout est mélangé, pas de problème
  - abstinence = pas d'usage pro pour mon iPhone perso ou pas d'usage perso pour mon iPhone pro.


----------

